# How to check installed OBS version programmatically?



## TheSHEEEP (Sep 25, 2018)

I am part of a team that is developing a plugin for OBS Studio.
We need to update our plugin when we implement new features, fix bugs, etc. or when the plugin becomes incompatible with a new OBS Studio version (recently happened with 22.0.2).

The problem is that there doesn't seem to be a way to find out which version is currently installed without
A) having OBS Studio running and checking the title bar - but we can't do that since we need OBS closed for the installation of our plugin (Windows only problem :/)
B) checking the registry entry "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\OBS Studio\DisplayVersion" (Windows only solution :/) - and this one has a bug, too

Without having a sure way to know which OBS version is currently installed, installing the right version of our plugin automatically becomes VERY troublesome and puts the work on our users (check your OBS version, install correct plugin) - which we do not want.

So, is there any way to check which OBS Studio version is currently installed that is not A or B from above?

If there is none:
Consider this a feature request to maybe add a simple version number in one of the config files or a version.txt in the main folder or any other possibility to check the currently installed OBS version.


----------

